# More Book Recommendations



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

yourfriend said:


> I concur. "Edward R. Hamilton, Bookseller" has been around for years for good reasons. Their return policy on defective books is superb.
> 
> Worth noting--unless the ancient policy has recently changed--is that orders placed online have a per book shipping charge. If you mail in your order with payment, the shipping cost for one book is the same as for an order of a ton of them: $3.50 .
> 
> The mailed catalogue is free and comes with a printed order form. Real bargains often go away fast, so be quick on the draw...after you may have checked a place like abebooks.com, bookfinder.com and amazon.com to assure your deal is a deal.






Yes,lat time I ordered,all books shipped for the $ 3.50 price. Also every blue moon they will have a free shipping special,all books shipped at no charge.



I do love buying from them ! Have had nothing but A+ experiences dealing with them.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

By recommendation of someone on this forum I ordered "Goals...process of ongoing improvement. I immensely enjoyed the book....

Just wondering if anyone read the authors other books?


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

wazez said:


> By recommendation of someone on this forum I ordered "Goals...process of ongoing improvement. I immensely enjoyed the book....
> 
> Just wondering if anyone read the authors other books?


Darn this isn't the thread I thought it was...I think there was one around that was for all or business books.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

probably in the business section


----------



## 843 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Audel series of books are a good read if you're interested in vintage masonry techniques. http://www.tias.com/8600/PictPage/3923908986.html

Also, Richard(Dick) Krech is an author of many good masonry books.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

843 said:


> The Audel series of books are a good read if you're interested in vintage masonry techniques. http://www.tias.com/8600/PictPage/3923908986.html
> 
> Also, Richard(Dick) Krech is an author of many good masonry books.


:thumbsup:


Wow! Those Audel prices blew me out of the water. The last time I was in the "Big Easy " I bought the 4 vol. set for $12.00 at a used book store in the Quarter on Decatur st. The guy must have been asleep at the wheel to price them so cheap.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

843 said:


> The Audel series of books are a good read if you're interested in vintage masonry techniques.


You can borrow the 1945 edition as a PDF here:

https://archive.org/details/audelsmasonsbuil00grah


----------

